# MuQSS CPU scheduler v0.15 for linux-4.9(Con Kolivas)

## wrc1944

For those interested, this applies cleanly to 4.9.0-gentoo-sources. I Thought BFQ would likely take several weeks to get into 4.9.x (usually the time for most new versions), and saw this. 

I used the Kolivas "ck" patches (and the later BFS versions) for desktops years ago, and liked them, so figured this was worth a try.

```
 amd64 wrc # cd /usr/src/linux-4.9.0-gentoo

amd64 linux-4.9.0-gentoo # patch -p1 < 4.9-sched-MuQSS_150.patch

patching file Documentation/scheduler/sched-BFS.txt

patching file Documentation/scheduler/sched-MuQSS.txt

patching file Documentation/sysctl/kernel.txt

patching file arch/powerpc/platforms/cell/spufs/sched.c

patching file arch/x86/Kconfig

patching file fs/proc/base.c

patching file include/linux/init_task.h

patching file include/linux/ioprio.h

patching file include/linux/sched.h

patching file include/linux/sched/prio.h

patching file include/linux/skip_list.h

patching file include/uapi/linux/sched.h

patching file init/Kconfig

patching file init/main.c

patching file kernel/Makefile

patching file kernel/delayacct.c

patching file kernel/exit.c

patching file kernel/kthread.c

patching file kernel/sched/Makefile

patching file kernel/sched/MuQSS.c

patching file kernel/sched/MuQSS.h

patching file kernel/sched/cpufreq.c

patching file kernel/sched/cpufreq_schedutil.c

patching file kernel/sched/cputime.c

patching file kernel/sched/idle.c

patching file kernel/sched/sched.h

patching file kernel/sched/stats.c

patching file kernel/skip_list.c

patching file kernel/sysctl.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 288 (offset 18 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 305 (offset 18 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 474 (offset 18 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 1039 (offset 18 lines).

patching file kernel/time/clockevents.c

patching file kernel/time/posix-cpu-timers.c

patching file kernel/time/timer.c

patching file kernel/trace/trace_selftest.c

amd64 linux-4.9.0-gentoo # 
```

https://lwn.net/Articles/708807

 *Quote:*   

> MuQSS CPU scheduler v0.15 for linux-4.9
> 
> Announcing an updated stable version of the Multiple Queue Skiplist Scheduler, 
> 
> the successor to BFS, version 0.150 for linux-4.9.
> ...

 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

He uses git now, so it might be easier and convenient to upgrade to newer Kernel versions with that (e.g. git rebase)   :Smile: 

----------

## saboya

Got a lot of freezes with ck, unfortunately. Switching to vanilla solved it. Maybe because of closed Nvidia drivers.

----------

